# Panasonic Lumix S1 and S1R Coming in March



## VidThreeNorth (Jan 10, 2019)

The new Panasonic Lumix S1 and S1R full frame cameras are now projected to launch in March.  Only mock-ups appeared at CES.

The announcement from DPReview.com:

Panasonic S1/S1R to ship in March; HLG Photo and High-Res mode added to feature list


----------



## Derrel (Jul 3, 2019)

Seems awfully high-priced for an all-new FF camera in the summer of 2019, with strong FF competition from Nikon, Canon, Pentax, and Sony, with many used FF cameras already flooding the market, and prices on new FF cameras  now pretty low. What does Panasonic have in the way of FF lenses?


----------



## pocketshaver (Jul 5, 2019)

If the three photo samples are genuinely made by that camera, and if the text is right,, they would be in the non HDR format... so decent looking digital photos that appear to be the equal of a standard FILM medium format shooting high quality film stock.
   That's always a good bonus.

However the main features seems to be the HDR format that they admit NOT MANY DEVICES CAN ACTUALLY SHOW  and a new process that takes 8 shots of a scene to compose a single photo. 

   Not bad at all really, but damn the overall package is gonna be pricy


----------

